# Nice late 1950's Schwinn Racer



## dave429 (Dec 11, 2015)

Picked this up and wanted to share. 3 speed still even works! Serial C461642


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2015)

Very clean 1964 Racer


----------



## sleepy (Dec 11, 2015)

Good looking bike. I have its exact twin, really nice rider.


----------



## dave429 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks, For some reason I was thinking late 1950's but after looking up serial number your right it is a 1964! Thanks for the compliment, It is nice and clean. It's exactly how I picked it up. Only aired up the tires, haven't cleaned anything on it yet.


----------



## sld6914 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice! I had a deluxe racer and still miss it, enjoy!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 11, 2015)

Love these! White walls are a must!


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice bike! I have a Campus Green '70 and love it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 12, 2015)

dave429 said:


> Picked this up and wanted to share. 3 speed still even works! Serial C461642
> 
> ]




That is nice, and for future reference, 63/4 was the cut off period for the tipped or peaked out front fenders that Schwinn lightweights used way back when.

 Here's a 56 I picked up a few months ago which, I'd like to have a boy black in this time frame. 




[


----------



## dave429 (Dec 12, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Love these! White walls are a must!




White walls look good, but i still prefer the blackwalls. Nice bike! I love the red white and blue Schwinn decals on these black frames.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a '63 just like it, except the '63 still had the peaked front fender.
The blue on in the decals on these has sun bleached to white on most of these that I've seen(including mine).
The decals on yours are all very nice!
Great find!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks, I bought it from the original owners son at an estate sale. Judging by the quality of the other stuff for sale, the original owner must have taken very good care of his things. I do need to put some new brake pads on it. Sqeaky sqeaky!


----------



## mrg (Dec 16, 2015)

White walls look good on the deluxe, but definitely black on the standard


----------



## dave429 (Dec 16, 2015)

mrg said:


> White walls look good on the deluxe, but definitely black on the standard




I agree, with the chrome fenders white walls look good. With the black fenders I like the Black walls.


----------



## rocket88 (Dec 16, 2015)

Beautiful bike! Love the color, wish i would have found that first. Save some of the good bikes for the rest of us wisconsinites lol

Greg


----------



## dave429 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks, I'm lucky to have found it!


----------



## BroCraig (May 11, 2020)

What size are those tires? With the whitewalls, they look bigger than standard. I have a '63 just like this one. No light. Love the light.


----------

